# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր >  Գրական դիմակ N18. Չարի լույս

## ivy

Դիմակը կբացվի հունիսի 28-ին։ 
Բարի քննարկումներ ։)


*Չարի լույս*

Գորշ ամպերով էր պատված երկինքը, ինքն էլ շարժվում էր նեղ միջանցքով։ Չէր զարմացնում իրեն սա․ կեղտոտ փայտե հատակ, անգույն բարձր պատեր, իսկ վերևը՝ գորշ ամպեր։ Սովոր էր այսպիսի վայրերում գտնվել ու անվերջ քայլել։ Ժամանակն ու տարածությունը լրիվ կորած էին, կար միայն կեղտոտ ու անգույն միջանցք, առաստաղի փոխարեն էլ՝ անվերջ պտտվող մութ ամպեր։

Երեխաների գզվռտոցի ձայներ եկան։ Միջանցքը անհետացել էր։ Սև էր աչքերի առաջ։ Անկողնում փորի վրա էր պառկած՝ դեմքով դեպի սավանը։ Գլխին էլ՝ բարձն էր։ Հաճախ էր գիշերը քնած վիճակում բարձը գլխին դնում։ Շարժվել չէր ուզում կամ չէր կարում։ Ցանկության ու կարողության միջև սահմանները վաղուց էին լղոզվել։ Միայն ձեռքով դանդաղ տարավ մահճակալի մյուս՝ ամուսնու կողմը։ Սուրենը գործի էր արդեն։ Այս մտքից կարծես անդունդն ընկներ։ Ձեռքերը դեպի բարձի երկու կողմերը տանելով՝ ամբողջ ուժով բարձը քաշեց գլխին։ Ուժ չկար։ Ձեռքերը անշարժացած խամաճիկի ձեռքերի նման ընկան դոշակին։

Երեխաների ձայները գնալով ավելի էին բարձրանում։ Սովածանում էին ու շուտով գալու էին այստեղ՝ իր սենյակ։ Գարնանը իրեն համոզում էր վերկենալ ու երեխաներին մի կերպ նախաճաշ տալ՝ իմանալով, որ գնալու էին դպրոց, ու ինքը կկարողանար նորից գալ ու անկողնու մեջ ընկել։ Իսկ ամռանը դպրոց չկար։ Ամռանը մի նախաճաշով չէր պրծնելու։ Ամեն առավոտ այս միտքը ևս մի անդունդ էր իրեն հրում։ Առջևի օրվա կանխազգացումից ակամա մի կոկորդային ձայն հանեց՝ տնքո՞ց, ոռնո՞ց․․․ ամպերը գորշից դանդաղ փոխվում էին սևի։

Վազելով ներս եկան․
― Մամ, սոված ենք, կգա՞ս նախաճաշ սարքես, ― մեծի՝ տղայի ձայնն ասաց։
Փոքրի՝ աղջկա զվարթ ձայնն էլ հետևեց դրան․
― Բարի լույս, պապան գնացել ա գործի, ես էլ արդեն հինգ էջ կարդացել եմ գրքիցս, հիշո՞ւմ ես գրքի միջի ազջկան՝ մի նոր ընկեր ունի արդեն․․
― Հերի՜ք է, ― իրենից անկախ ճչաց։

Զգաց, որ փոքրը ուր որ է լացելու է, իսկ դրանից իր ամպերը ավելի էին սևանալու։ Անմարդկային ուժ գործադրելով բարձը մի կողմ նետեց, ու գլուխը պտտեց դեպի երեխաները․
― Ան, քեզ հետ չէի, մտքումս էի։ Գիտես, որ մաման քեզ սիրում է, չէ՞, ― բառերը կարծես պլաստմասայից լինեին՝ տձև, անիրական, կեղծ։

Ոտքերն իջեցրեց մահճակալից ցած ու կորացած մեջքը, մի կերպ անկողնուց պոկելով, փորձեց ուղղահայաց դիրքի բերել։ Խալաթը քաշեց մահճակալի կողքի փայտե աթոռիկից ու վրան գցեց։ Աթոռիկի վրա ինչ-որ բան զրնգաց։ Ջրով բաժակ էր, կողքն էլ՝ երկու հաբ։ Իսկ դիմացը մի փոքրիկ թղթի կտոր, վրան ձեռքով գրված․ «Բարի՜ լույս, իմ պայծառ արև։ Սիրում եմ քեզ, ― քո Սուրիկ»։

Դողացող ձեռքը տարավ դեպի հաբերը։ Երկուսը միասին բերանը գցեց ու վրան բաժակի ջուրը լցրեց։ «Իսկ թուղթը թող մնա», ― մտածեց, ― «․․․ պլաստմասե, տձև, անիրական, կեղծ»։


Խմբագրում՝ 24․06․18 (գրառման ավելացում՝ հեղինակի խնդրանքով)։

_Մաս երկրորդ_

*Բանականության սպեկտր*

Արագ, արագ, արագ։ Պիտի հասցներ ավտոբուսին։
― Երեք հարյուր քսանութ, երեք հարյուր քսանինը, երեք հարյուր երեսուն․․․ ― մտքում հաշվելով արագ քայլում էր։ Չորրորդ անգամ էր, ինչ ավտոբուսով էր գնում դասի։ Առաջին օրը հաշվել էր՝ բնակարանից մինչև կանգառը ուղիղ վեց հարյուր տասներեք քայլ էր։ Նայեց ժամացույցին․ ութ, տասներկու, զրո յոթ։ Երեք րոպե տասներկու վայրկյան է ինչ քայլում էր։ Հանեց հեռախոսը, որ ստուգի հաջորդ ավտոբուսի իր կանգառ գալու ժամանակը։
― Երեք հարյուր ութսունչորս, երեք հարյուր ութսունհինգ․․․ չորս րոպե քսան վայրկյանից է գալու ավտոբուսը․․․ երեք հարյուր ութսունութ, երեք հարյուր ութսունինը․․․ կհասցնեմ, չորս հարյուր երկու, ― առանց դանդաղեցնելու շարունակեց հաշվված քայլերը։

Մինչև այս շաբաթ առավոտները ավտոբուս չէր նստում․ մայրն էր տանում դասի։ Հետ գալն իր վրա էր, բայց հետ գալուց շտապելու տեղ չէր ունենում ու սովորաբար կանգառում նստած՝ դասագիրքը ծնկներին՝ սպասում էր առաջին ավտոբուսին։ Բայց հիմա ստիպված էր առավոտյան էլ ավտոբուսով գնալ։ Իսկ դա նշանակում էր հաշվարկ՝ րոպեներ, վայրկյաններ, քայլեր։

Նստեց ավտոբուս, որը կիսադատարկ էր։ Այս ժամերին սովորաբար ավտոբուսը լիքն էր ուսանողներով ու գործի շտապողներով։ Բայց այսօր ուրբաթ էր, ու ավտոբուսում էլ նստելու ազատ տեղեր կային։ Մի դատարկ երկտեղանի նստարանի պատուհանին կից նստատեղում իջավ, ուսապարկն էլ դրեց ծնկներին։
― Ուրբաթ է, ուրեմն առաջին դասը այսօր պատմությունն է։ Պատմություն, պատմություն, պատմություն․․․ ― լուռ հանեց դասագիրքը, դրեց ուսապարկի վրա ու բացեց այսօրվա դասի էջը։

Հաջորդ կանգառին մի տարեց տղամարդ նստեց կողքն ու սկսեց ուշադիր զննել դասագրքի բացված էջը։ «Մենակ թե չխոսի հետս», ― մտածեց տղան։ Բացում է բերանը․ երիտասարդը խորը շունչ քաշեց։
― Գիտության պատմությո՞ւն է։ 
― Եվրոպայի պատմությունն է․ գիտական հեղափոխություն, ռացիոնալիզմի ու լուսավորության դարաշրջանը։ Դասը Դեկարտի բանականության ուսմունքի մասին է, որը հետագայում նպաստեց դեդուկտիվ գիտական մեթոդին։ Մինչ ռացիոնալիզմը հասարակությունը առաջնորդվում էր ավանդական ուսմունքներով ու դոգմաներով։ Ռացիոնալիզմն առաջ բերեց բանականության գերակայությունը հավատքի ու կրոնական դավանանքների նկատմամբ։ Cogito, ergo sum․ մտածում եմ, ուրեմն կամ․․․

Ավելին էր ասելու՝ դեռ գրքի բացված էջի մասին միտքը չէր վերջացրել, բայց տարեց տղամարդը գլուխը շրջեց, այնուհետև այնպես նստեց, որ կարծես տղայից խուսափելուց լիներ։ Դեմքը շիկացավ մի պահ, բայց սովոր էր արդեն այսպիսի վերաբերմունքին։ Հայացքը նորից ընկղմեց գրքի մեջ․
― Հինգ կանգառ անցել ենք, մնացել էլ է ևս տասնմեկը։ Առաջին դասս իննին է, կհասցնեմ մտնել գրադարանից մաթեմի խնդրագիրքը վերցնել, որ պատմությունից հետո ազատ ժամին երկուշաբթիի մաթեմի տնայինը անեմ։ Տասնչորս խնդիր է մնացել, հիսուն րոպեի ընթացքում միջինում գալիս է չորս րոպեից մի փոքր քիչ՝ ամեն խնդրի համար։ Մենակ թե այլևս հետս խոսացողներ չլինեն այսօր։

----------

Alphaone (24.06.2018), LisBeth (23.06.2018), Mr. Annoying (23.06.2018), Sambitbaba (23.06.2018), Աթեիստ (25.06.2018), Արէա (24.06.2018), Ծլնգ (23.06.2018), Մուշու (26.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2018)

----------


## Gayl

Ու ֆսյո?))
Էն տպավորությունն ա, որ վերնագիրը մի քանի վայրկյանում ա հորինվել, բայց փորձել ա էնպես անի, որ տպավորիչ լինի, փիլիսոփայական:ճճ
Իսկ պատմությունը հասարակ ու անհետաքրքիր պատմություն էր, 5 րոպեում կարելի է գոնե 5 հատ էսպիսի սցենար մտածել:

----------


## ivy

> Ու ֆսյո?))
> Էն տպավորությունն ա, որ վերնագիրը մի քանի վայրկյանում ա հորինվել, բայց փորձել ա էնպես անի, որ տպավորիչ լինի, փիլիսոփայական:ճճ
> Իսկ պատմությունը հասարակ ու անհետաքրքիր պատմություն էր, 5 րոպեում կարելի է գոնե 5 հատ էսպիսի սցենար մտածել:


Գայլ ջան, ինձ համար վերնագրում առանձնապես փիլիսոփայություն չկար, գուցե մենակ մի քիչ բառախաղ՝ բարի-չարի, «չար» գրելու փոխարեն։
Իսկ ժամանակի հարցը ինչու պիտի բացասական դիտվի․ էհ, գուցե հեղինակի մոտ էլ ստեղծագործության գաղափարը մի քանի վայրկյանում է առաջացել ու կողիքց էլ դեռ էլի մի քանի ուրիշ ստեղծագործական գաղափարներ։ 
Պատմության թեման ինձ համար հետաքրքիր էր։ Հա, շատ բացված չի, մի դրվագ է միայն՝ մի ամբողջ իրականությունից պոկված։ Բայց մտածելու լիքը բան կա։ 
Մի հատ ուշադիր նայեք պատմության միջի կնոջը։ Ի՞նչ եք տեսնում։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Մի տեսակ քիչ էր՝ քննարկելու համար։

----------


## Բարեկամ

Քանի որ քննարկման համար է դրված, փորձեմ գլուխ հանել։
Անհասկանալի պահեր կային, որ անորոշացնում են պատմվածքը։ Օրինակ, "իսկ թուղթը թող մնա" - որևէ մեկը հասկացե՞լ է սրա իմաստը։ Իսկ ինչ պիտի աներ, եթե "չմնար", ոչնչացնե՞ր - ինչու՞, էդ թուղթն ունե՞ր որևէ այլ նշանակություն, քան ընթերցողին հուշելու համար, որ ամուսինն է հաբերը թողել։ Մի խոսքով էդ "մնալու" պահը չի հասկացվում ոչ մի ձև։

Ընդհանուր առմամբ հոգեվիճակը լավ էր նկարագրված, ավելի ճիշտ հոգեվիճակից ծնվող ֆիզիկական վիճակը, բայց արհեստական էր "«Բարի՜ լույս, իմ պայծառ արև։ Սիրում եմ քեզ, ― քո Սուրիկ» գրությունը։ Առավոտյան հերթական  բարլուսի երկտողը թողնող ամուսինը երկտողի մեջ դժվար ստորագրեր "քո Սուրիկ"։

Ու հասկանալի չէր պատմվածքի նպատակը․ գուշակել, թե ով է այդ ամենի մեղավորը․ Սուրի՞կը, կնոջը տնային կալանքին կապած հասարակական կարգավիճա՞կը, թե՞ մի ուրիշ բան։ Գուցե ուրիշներն ավելի հստակ մտքեր ունենան։

Հ․Գ․ Եթե լեզուն ևս քննարկվում է, ապա "աթոռակ", "աթոռիկ"-ի փոխարեն

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, ինձ համար վերնագրում առանձնապես փիլիսոփայություն չկար, գուցե մենակ մի քիչ բառախաղ՝ բարի-չարի, «չար» գրելու փոխարեն։
> Իսկ ժամանակի հարցը ինչու պիտի բացասական դիտվի․ էհ, գուցե հեղինակի մոտ էլ ստեղծագործության գաղափարը մի քանի վայրկյանում է առաջացել ու կողիքց էլ դեռ էլի մի քանի ուրիշ ստեղծագործական գաղափարներ։ 
> Պատմության թեման ինձ համար հետաքրքիր էր։ Հա, շատ բացված չի, մի դրվագ է միայն՝ մի ամբողջ իրականությունից պոկված։ Բայց մտածելու լիքը բան կա։ 
> Մի հատ ուշադիր նայեք պատմության միջի կնոջը։ Ի՞նչ եք տեսնում։


Ոչ թե փիլիսոփայական ա, այլ փորձել է լինել էդպիսին: Մեր հայկական սերիալների չմշակված տեսակն ա:
Իսկ պատմվածքը իրոք քննարկման ենթակա չէ: Կինը գտնվում է հոգեկան անհավասարկշիռ վիճակում, ավելի ճիշտ հիստերիկ վիճակա մոտը: Իսկ պատճառը եսիմ ինչն ա, օրինակ ամուսնուց շուբ ա ուզել չի տվել, ամուսնուն այլևս չի սիրում, սիրեկանը դավաճանելա, երեխայա կորցրել ու ոպշմ ինչ ուզենք կմտածենք: 
Մի փոքր տարօրինակ էր նամակի պահը: Հազվադեպ է պատահում, որ տղամարդը թղթի վրա գրի սիրում եմ ու դա լինի կեղծ, պլաստմասե: 
Կարճ ասած անհասկանալի, ոչ մի կարևոր բան չասող ու անհետաքրքիր պատմություն ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.07.2018), Տրիբուն (24.06.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Շատ հետաքրքիր դրվագ ա։ Նախ ասեմ, որ դեպրեսսիվ ա, ու նկատի չունեմ որ տխուր տրտում ա։ Այլ որ հերոսուհին կարծես հենց էդ հիվանդության հետ գործ ունի։ Ինչը աչքիս կպավ միանգամից, էմոցիոնալ լաբիլությունն էր հերոսուհու մոտ, ու դրա լույսի տակ ամուսնու հոգատարության ինտերպրիտացիան։ Այսինք ես որ չեմ կարում սիրեմ, ինձ էլ չեն կարա սիրեն։ Կամ էլ դա կարա լինի զուտ պաշտպանողական պահ, կամ հակազդեցություն ամուսնու բացակայող զգացմունքների հանդեպ, բայց կոնկրետ այս դրվագում նման ենթադրության համար նյութ չկա։

 Հետո երեխաները ֆոկուսի մեջ չեն, թե հերոսուհու, թե պատմվածքի։ Իսկ նման ընտանեկան առօրյայի հիմնական ազդեցություն կրողներն իրանք են։ Մեծ տեղ եմ տալիս այն ընտանիքներին, որոնցում ցանկացած խնդիր շրջանցում ա երեխաներին, ու լուծումներ փնտրելուց առաջնահերթությունը հենց իրանց ա տրվում։ Բայց քանի որ տվյալ դեպքը կարծես սպեցիֆիկ ա, ու հերոսուհին անընդհատ իր ինքնամեղադրման,ինքնարժեքի նվազեցման, սեփական անձի հանդեպ խղճահարության ու սիրո բացակայության անառաստաղ լաբիրինթում ա, երեխաները դառնում են դրանց կոմպոնենտ։
 Էսքանը պարունակության մասին, դե իսկ շարադրանքը առանձնահատկություններ չունի, ու նամն բաներ գրելու համար, երևի համապատասխան մատուցման ձև ա։

----------

Alphaone (24.06.2018), ivy (23.06.2018), Sambitbaba (24.06.2018), Արէա (24.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (24.06.2018), Ուլուանա (26.06.2018)

----------


## Գաղթական

Հուսով եմ, որ հեղինակը սա իր մասին չի գրել ու նրա մոտ ամեն բան կարգին է:

Տեսարանում մի կին է, ով ապրում է խորը դեպրեսիա:
Բայց ամենաահավորն այն է, որ դա նրա համար հասցրել է դառնալ բնականոն վիճակ (ինչը երևում է երազի սցենայում) ու նա փորձ էլ չի անում դրանից դուրս գալու համար:

Էնպես չի, որ դա իրեն դուր է գալիս:
Թե դուր գար՝ միանգամից ինքն իրեն չէր շտկի երեխայի վրա դեպրեսիվ ժայթքումից հետո և նրա համար միևնույն կլիներ իրեն սատարող ամուսնու անկողնում բացակայությունը:

Իսկ որ ամուսինն իրեն իրոք սատարում է ու միայնակ չի թողել սեփական խնդիրների հետ՝ երևում է այն հոգատարությունից, թե ինչպես է նա սիրառատ նամակ թողել հակադեպրեսանտների հետ մեկտեղ:

Իրոք չեմ կարծում, թե այդ հաբերը խնդրի լուծում են:
Կինը պետք է պայքարի դեպրեսիայից դուրս գալու համար:
Չգիտեմ, թե ինչն է պատճառ հանդիսացել նրա դրա մեջ ընկղմվելու համար, բայց նա, պայքարելու փոխարեն, ուղղակի փորձում է թաքնվել դրանից իր բարձի տակ (սա նաև երևում է, գարնանը երեխաներին դպրոց ճանապարհելուց հետո, նորից անկողին վերադառնալու փափագի մեջ):

Երևի կարիք կա, որ մարդը վերաիմաստավորի իր կյանքը ու ինքնահաստատվի վերջապես (ինչո՞ւ է իր եսը ընկալում պլաստմասե ու տձև)..
..նոր նպատակների ու աշխարհի գույների որոնում, հետաքրքրություններ ու հոբբի, արժեհամակարգի վերաձևավորում..

Կարծում եմ ինքն էլ է գիտակցում, որ թվացյալ թուլությամբ նա պղտորում է ոչ միայն իր, այլև՝ իրեն շրջապատող ու իրեն շատ սիրող մարդկանց կյանքը:

----------


## ivy

Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե հեղինակն այնուամենայնիվ ինչ է ուզել ներկայացնել։ 
Կլինիկական դե՞պք՝ դեպրեսիայով տառապող ու դեղորայքով բուժվող կի՞ն, կողքից էլ՝ հոգատար ամուսի՞ն։ Էդ դեպքում՝ ո՞նց են մարդուն էդպիսի վիճակով թողնում երկու երեխայի հետ մենակ։ 
Թե՞ ներկայացված է մեկը, ով չի ուզում լինել էն իրականության մեջ, որում ապրում է, և դա ներառում է նաև ծնող լինելը։ Ու էդպիսի մարդուն իմաստ որոնել օգնելու փոխարեն դեղեր են դեմ տալիս՝ սիրային երկտողով, որը նույնպես այդ անտանելի իրականության մի մասն է միայն ու չէր կարող ոչ այլ ինչ թվալ, քան տձև ու կեղծ, ինչքան էլ դա գրողն անկեղծ լիներ։

----------

Alphaone (24.06.2018)

----------


## Արէա

Չեմ կարծում, թե կլինիկական դեպք ա նկարագրված։
Ընկճված մարդու, բավականին լավ նկարագրված հոգեվիճակ ա։
Կարծեմ Ապսարան նմանատիպ գրառում ուներ, քննարկեցինք մի ժամանակ։
Կարծում եմ շատերի մոտ ա նման ժամանակաշրջան լինում։
Ինձ դուր եկավ ստեղծագործությունը։ 
Հետաքրքիր ա, որ կարծես առանձնապես ոչ մի գեղարվեստական հնարք օգտագործված չի, կարծես օրագրային գրառում լինի, բայց ընդհանուր առմամբ բավականին գեղարվեստական ա ստացվել։

----------

ivy (24.06.2018), Sambitbaba (24.06.2018), Ուլուանա (26.06.2018)

----------


## Alphaone

Հեղինակի պատմածին հավատում էի: Մտածելու, երևակայելու, ինքնուրույն հետևություններ անելու ու սեփական պատկերներով չասվածը լրացնելու հնարավորություն ա տվել, հավես ա: Այբին եմ կասկածում որպես դիմակ կամ հին ակումբցիներից մեկն ա, որ ձեռագրին շատ ծանոթ չեմ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Կարծեմ Ապսարան նմանատիպ գրառում ուներ, քննարկեցինք մի ժամանակ։


Ես էլ՝ ամբողջ ընթերցման ընթացքում այդ գրառումն էի հիշում: Ու որքան հիշում եմ, գրառմանը լրիվ բացասական էի արձագանքել...
Պատմվածքն ավելի շուտ դրական ազդեցություն թողեց. 
Երեխաների հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը լավ էր նկարագրված:
Ամուսնու պահը դուր չեկավ: Նամակը մի տեսակ կեղծ թվաց: Միայն դեղահաբերն առանց գրության՝ հոգատարության վերաբերյալ երևի երև թե ավելի շատ կասեին...

----------


## ivy

*Մոդերատորական։ Հեղինակի խնդրանքով՝ առաջին գրառման մեջ ավելացվել է պատմվածքի երկրորդ մասը։ Դիմակի բացման ժամկետը երկու օրով երկարաձգվել է։ Բարի քննարկումներ։ 
Հ․Գ․ Ինձ հարցեր չտաք, գաղափար չունեմ*

----------


## Sambitbaba

Կարդացի շարունակությունը: Մթնոլորտը շիկանում է: :Think: 
Սպասում եմ շարունակությանը:
Եկեք թեման փոխենք ու դարձնենք վեպի ընթերցանություն:
Որովհետև արդեն հետաքրքիր է:

----------

ivy (24.06.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Կարդացի շարունակությունը: Մթնոլորտը շիկանում է:
> Սպասում եմ շարունակությանը:
> Եկեք թեման փոխենք ու դարձնենք վեպի ընթերցանություն:
> Որովհետև արդեն հետաքրքիր է:


Ասում են՝ երրորդ մաս էլ կա, բայց դա տեսնելու ենք դիմակը բացվելուց հետո։

----------

Sambitbaba (24.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Բարեկամի նման ես էլ էի մտածում, որ քիչ է քննարկելու համար, բայց էս երկրորդ մասից հետո մի ձև արդեն շատ-շատ դարձավ։  :LOL:

----------


## Alphaone

> Ասում են՝ երրորդ մաս էլ կա, բայց դա տեսնելու ենք դիմակը բացվելուց հետո։


Ինձ էնքան ավարտուն ա թվում: Չեմ ընկալում ինչի են կիսատություն զգում, բայց քանի որ դուր ա եկել՝ մի երկու տեքստային անհարթություն(իմ անհատական ընկալմամբ) չհաշված, հաճույքով շարունակությունն էլ կկարդամ:

----------


## Գաղթական

Ոնց հասկանում եմ՝ ծայրահեղություններ են նկարագրված:
Մի դեպքում լրիվ բարձիթողի ու աննպատակ վիճակա, մյուս դեպքում՝ տառացիորեն ամեն ինչը հաշվարկվածա..

Երևի երրորդ տարբերակն էլ սրանց միջին «նորմալ» վիճակնա՞ լինելու..

----------


## LisBeth

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր է, թե հեղինակն այնուամենայնիվ ինչ է ուզել ներկայացնել։ 
> Կլինիկական դե՞պք՝ դեպրեսիայով տառապող ու դեղորայքով բուժվող կի՞ն, կողքից էլ՝ հոգատար ամուսի՞ն։ Էդ դեպքում՝ ո՞նց են մարդուն էդպիսի վիճակով թողնում երկու երեխայի հետ մենակ։ 
> Թե՞ ներկայացված է մեկը, ով չի ուզում լինել էն իրականության մեջ, որում ապրում է, և դա ներառում է նաև ծնող լինելը։ Ու էդպիսի մարդուն իմաստ որոնել օգնելու փոխարեն դեղեր են դեմ տալիս՝ սիրային երկտողով, որը նույնպես այդ անտանելի իրականության մի մասն է միայն ու չէր կարող ոչ այլ ինչ թվալ, քան տձև ու կեղծ, ինչքան էլ դա գրողն անկեղծ լիներ։


 Այվ եթե նույնիսկ կլինիկական չի, պատկերը էնքան ծանոթ ա, սենց մեկը ով չի ուզում լինել էդ իրականության մեջ, էնքան ա պտտվում էդ շրջանում մինև մի օր դուրս չի գալիս պատուհանից, եթե համապատասխան ներքին պատնեշներ չեն լինում և/կամ կողքից մեկը չի ֆայմում, որ էդ մարդը ունի օգնության կարիք, որը կարա տարբեր ձևերով լինի, ոնց որ գրել ես դեպրեսսիայի թեմայում։

----------

ivy (24.06.2018), Sambitbaba (25.06.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

ի դեպ, նենց տպավորություն ա, որ եռապատում անելու միտքը ոտի վրա ա եկել, հեչ նույն հարթության վերնագրեր չեն։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ինձ մոտ աղոտ կասկածներ կան, որ Ծլնգն ա դիմակը։

----------

Freeman (25.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Երկրորդ մասի հետ կապված եկա հակասություններն ասելու․ 



> «Մենակ թե չխոսի հետս», ― մտածեց տղան։


Իսկ հետո արդեն ինքը դադար չի տալիս և վիրավորվում է, որ զրուցակիցը չի ուզում շարունակել խոսակցությունը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ մոտ աղոտ կասկածներ կան, որ Ծլնգն ա դիմակը։


Տենց ա էլի, միշտ քո կասկածները իմ նկատմամբ աղոտ են, մի անգամ չեղավ դրանք շաքարով ուղեկցես։  :LOL: 

Ես «հեզիկ-մեզիկ սենտիմենտներով եմ գրում», Բարեկամ ջան, իսկ ստեղ սենտիմենտներ, էն էլ հեզիկ-մեզիկ, ոնցոր չկան․․․ թե՞ դու ամեն դեպքում գտել ես։

Բայց հա, ակումբում առեղծվածները աջ ու ձախ են, այնպես որ, մեծ ակումբ ա, կարող ա ու աղոտ Ծլնգն ա դիմակը․․․

----------

Բարեկամ (25.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Գործի վերաբերյալ, իսկապես մի քանի թե՛ լեզվական, թե՛ իմաստային անհամատեղություններ կան։ Դրանց հետ մեկտեղ, երկու մասերն էլ առանձին հա՛մ ավարտուն են, հա՛մ շատ քիչ․․․ մի ձև հակասական բան կա դրանում, ինչը հավես տպավորություն ա թողնում։ Ոնց որ նկարին նայելիս հա՛մ գոհանում ես, հա՛մ էլ կողքից մի ահռելի աշխարհ էլ դու ես կարողանում կառուցել։ Բայց երկու մասերը իար հետ հաստատ անավարտ են թվում, ու այն դեպքն ա, որ ընդհանրապես չեմ պատկերացնում, թե երրորդ մասում այդ երկուսը իրար հետ ոնց են կապվելու, կամ ընդհանրապես ինչի մասին է երրորդ մասը լինելու։ Եսիմ․․․ էն որ ասում են «the whole is greater, than the sum of its parts», այստեղ այդ երկու մասերն իրար հետ կարծես ավելի քիչ լինեն, քան դրանց գումարը (ոչ միայն իմաստային, այլ նաև լեզվի տեսանկյունից էլ), բայց միևնույնն է, ուզում եմ քաջալերեմ հեղինակին, որ գոնե երրորդ մասը գրի, եթե արդեն չի գրել, ու միգուցե դրանով գոնե գումարի հետ հավասարակշռությունը վերականգնվի։

----------

Sambitbaba (25.06.2018)

----------


## Բարեկամ

Պատմվածքը թողնելով մի կողմ, ահագին հետաքրքիր են մեկնաբանությունները "հետազոտելը"։ Ոնց որ մաֆիա լինի։ Արդյոք մեկնաբանողների մե՞ջ է հեղինակը, ու ինչպես է քողարկվում։

----------


## Gayl

Երևի Ալֆան ա: Գրառում անելուց հետո եմ էդ կարծիքին եկել: Եթե Ալֆան լինի ուրեմն Ալֆա ջան ներող կլինես, բայց անհետաքրքիր պատմություններ են, մի տեսակ օրագրային:

----------


## Ծլնգ

աչքիս @StrangeLittleGirl -ն ա․․․ այս թեման ոնցոր հատուկ շրջանցելուց լինի, հեչ Բյուրից չի ակումբում հայտնված գրական գործի քննարկմանը չմասնակցելը  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> աչքիս @StrangeLittleGirl -ն ա․․․ այս թեման ոնցոր հատուկ շրջանցելուց լինի, հեչ Բյուրից չի ակումբում հայտնված գրական գործի քննարկմանը չմասնակցելը


Էխ֊էխ֊էխ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ նշել են, ասեցի՝ յաաաաա, էս ո՞վ ա ինձ կարոտել, դու մի ասա վրաս շառ են անում  :Cray:

----------

Alphaone (25.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էխ֊էխ֊էխ, տեսնեմ՝ ինչ նշել են, ասեցի՝ յաաաաա, էս ո՞վ ա ինձ կարոտել, դու մի ասա վրաս շառ են անում


շառ չեմ անում․․․ կարծիք էի հայտնում․․․ մի ձև կասկածելի լուռ էիր այս թեմայում․․․ բայց որ ասում ես դու չես․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> շառ չեմ անում․․․ կարծիք էի հայտնում․․․ մի ձև կասկածելի լուռ էիր այս թեմայում․․․ բայց որ ասում ես դու չես․․․


Մի քանի օր ա կասկածելի լուռ էի, ոչինչ

----------

Ծլնգ (25.06.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Ես հիմնավոր կասկածներ ունեմ որ հեղինակը առնվազն երկու հոգի ա, ներկա դրությամբ։

----------


## LisBeth

> Մի քանի օր ա կասկածելի լուռ էի, ոչինչ


 Դու չես Բյուր, ես գիտեմ ովքեր են

----------


## ivy

Ժող, էդ երկու հատվածը ո՞նց են իրար կապվում։ Ի՞նչ մտքեր կան։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Այվին ա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Այվին ա


Ես չեմ։
Էհ, էնքան նոր բան չեմ գրել, արդեն ձեռագիրս էլ են մոռացել...

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Դու չես Բյուր, ես գիտեմ ովքեր են


իիի․․․ բա մեզ էլ ասա մենք էլ իմանանք․․․

Հ․Գ․



> Ես հիմնավոր կասկածներ ունեմ որ հեղինակը առնվազն երկու հոգի ա, ներկա դրությամբ։


բայց կասկածանքներ հարուցեցիր․․․ կարո՞ղ ա երրորդ մասի հերոսը երկբևեռային խանգարում ա ունենալու

Հ․Հ․Գ․
Լիզ, էս ո՞ւմ հետ ես էս անգամ դուետվել, այ դավաճան․․․

----------


## ivy

> Ժող, էդ երկու հատվածը ո՞նց են իրար կապվում։ Ի՞նչ մտքեր կան։


Էս հարցս լուրջ էր։ Հերիք ա մաֆիա խաղաք, վերադարձեք ստեղծագործությանը։

----------

Ծլնգ (25.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես չեմ։
> Էհ, էնքան նոր բան չեմ գրել, արդեն ձեռագիրս էլ են մոռացել...


Հա, դու չես  :LOL:  առաջին նախադասությունը բայց շատ քոնն էր։
Ոնց որ գիտեմ՝ ով ա հեղինակը, բայց չեմ ուզում բարձրաձայնել։

----------


## Ruby Rue

Ինձ թվում ա՝ երկրորդ հատվածը էն կնոջ տղայի մասին ա։ Առաջին պատառիկում դեպրեսիա ա նկարագրվում՝ մոր տեսանկյունից, մյուսն էլ թեթև աուտիզմ ա հիշեցնում, ու սա էլ ոնց որ տղայի տեսանկյունից լինի։ Երրորդ մասն էլ պատկերացնում եմ, որ Սուրիկի առավոտը կլինի։

Հ.Գ. Պատառիկներն ինձ դուր եկան, անկեղծ շարադրված էր։ Էլի ինչ-որ մեկը նմանատիպ կարծիք արտահայտել էր, բայց կրկնեմ. ինչ-որ կոնկրետ գեղարվեստականացված չի, բայց շատ գեղարվեստական գործ ա ստացվել, թեթև շարադրանքով ոչ թեթև թեմայի մասին։

----------

ivy (26.06.2018), Sambitbaba (25.06.2018), Ուլուանա (26.06.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> իիի․․․ բա մեզ էլ ասա մենք էլ իմանանք․․․
> 
> Հ․Գ․
> 
> 
> բայց կասկածանքներ հարուցեցիր․․․ կարո՞ղ ա երրորդ մասի հերոսը երկբևեռային խանգարում ա ունենալու
> 
> Հ․Հ․Գ․
> Լիզ, էս ո՞ւմ հետ ես էս անգամ դուետվել, այ դավաճան․․․


 չեմ ասի, բայց դե քոռ պետք ա լինեի որ չտեսնեի, այ հեվ բին դեըր  :Smile: 

հ․գ․ թե ինչ խանգարումներ կունենա հերոսը դու հաստատ ինձանից լավ գիտես, կամ էլ կիմանաս․․․ եթե քարկապ չընկնես  :Tongue: 

հ․հ․գ․ էս անգամ ես չեմ դավաճանը, պատկերացրու․․․ բայց ես թեթև եմ տանում, սենց կողքից նայելն էլ ունի իր այլասերված հաճելի պահերը  :LOL:

----------


## LisBeth

> Էս հարցս լուրջ էր։ Հերիք ա մաֆիա խաղաք, վերադարձեք ստեղծագործությանը։


 Դեռ շատ ԱՂՈՏ ա, ես սպասում եմ իտոգին որ կողնմորոշվեմ․․․ տոլի մեր ու տղա են, տոլի տարբեր իրականություններ ա, մեկը բարձիթող, մյուսը քընթրոլ ֆրիք, որ մի ձևի կխաչվեն։

----------


## LisBeth

Էս յանի չեմ ասել էլի  :LOL:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Էս յանի չեմ ասել էլի


աչքիս երրորդ մասը քո մասին ես գրելո՞ւ  :Lol2:

----------


## LisBeth

> աչքիս երրորդ մասը քո մասին ես գրելո՞ւ


 արդեն գրի պրծա, ամեն մի տողը մի գոհար, մոշնի փանչլայնով ու տրամաբանական ավարտով  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (25.06.2018), Ծլնգ (25.06.2018)

----------


## Alphaone

> Ես չեմ։
> Էհ, էնքան նոր բան չեմ գրել, արդեն ձեռագիրս էլ են մոռացել...


օֆֆտոպեմ՝ նոր բան գրի, էլի

----------

ivy (26.06.2018)

----------


## Alphaone

> Դեռ շատ ԱՂՈՏ ա, ես սպասում եմ իտոգին որ կողնմորոշվեմ․․․ տոլի մեր ու տղա են, տոլի տարբեր իրականություններ ա, մեկը բարձիթող, մյուսը քընթրոլ ֆրիք, որ մի ձևի կխաչվեն։


էն որ մերն էր տանում դասի, հետո չտարավ, ավելի շատ առաջին տարբերակին ա հակում

----------

LisBeth (25.06.2018), Ուլուանա (26.06.2018)

----------


## տեսիլք

Քանի շատերդ զբաղված էք իրար վրա շառ անելով, ես փորձեմ իմ հասկացածս ներկայացնել՝ մինչև հիմա հնչած մեկնաբանությունները հաշվի առնելով  :Smile:  Կարծիքներ հնչեցին, որ երկրորդ մասը տղայի մասին է, բայց հնարավոր եմ համարում, որ հենց Սուրենի մասին է։ Ու երբ առաջին մասը կարդում ենք երկրորդ մասը ավարտելուց հետո, մի տեսակ ամեն ինչ տեղն ա ընկնում։ Թե ոնց՝ հեսա կասեմ  :Wink:  @Բարեկամը նշեց, որ 



> Երկրորդ մասի հետ կապված եկա հակասություններն ասելու․ 
> 
> Իսկ հետո արդեն ինքը դադար չի տալիս և վիրավորվում է, որ զրուցակիցը չի ուզում շարունակել խոսակցությունը։


Կարծում եմ, որ տղան շփումներ սկսելու խնդիր ուներ, բայց երբ դիմացինը հետը շփվում էր, ինքը հեչ դեմ չէր լինում, ավելին նույնիսկ կարող էր արդեն հաճույքով շփվել ու ես ստեղ հակասություն չեմ տեսնում։ 

Համարենք, որ երկրորդ մասի տղան Սուրենն էր, ով ինչպես արդեն @Ruby Rue նկատեց թեթև աուտիզմով էր գուցե տառապում՝ 



> Առաջին պատառիկում դեպրեսիա ա նկարագրվում՝ մոր տեսանկյունից, մյուսն էլ թեթև աուտիզմ ա հիշեցնում։


Ու եթե էս ամենը իրար կպցնենք, ստանում ենք ինքնամփոփ մի ամուսնու կերպար, ով նախընտրում է գրություններով կնոջ հետ հաղորդակցվել ու զգացմունքները արտահայտել։ Ինձ թվում է՝ առաջին մասի նպատակն է ցույց տալ, որ կնոջ զգացմունքային աշխարհը մթագնել էր իր իրականությունը. աչքին ամեն ինչ գորշ էր, մութ ու կեղծ։ Իսկ երկրորդ մասը Սուրենի կերպարի բացահայտման դերն է կատարում, որը ընթերցողին նախապատրաստում է բանականության սպեկտրի ու չարի լույսի հանդիպման հետևանքը՝ Սուրենը իր նամակով ու հաբերով փորձում էր կնոջը արթնացներ իր զգացմունքների մղձավանջից, որն էլ կարծում եմ արդեն կլինի 3րդ մասի կորիզը։

Հ.Գ. Դիմակ Դիմակյան ջան, եթե դեռ 3րդ մասդ չես գրել, իմ վերը նշածս հաշվի կառնես գրելուց, լա՞վ :Wink:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Համարենք, որ երկրորդ մասի տղան Սուրենն էր


Տեսիլք ջան, Սուրենը դժվար լիներ, քանի որ



> Մինչև այս շաբաթ առավոտները ավտոբուս չէր նստում․ մայրն էր տանում դասի


Տղան էր չէր կարող լինել, քանի որ



> երիտասարդը խորը շունչ քաշեց





> Այս ժամերին սովորաբար ավտոբուսը լիքն էր ուսանողներով ու գործի շտապողներով


Երիտասարդը ստացվում է որ ուսանող է, ոչ թե աշակերտ։ Բացի այդ, առաջին մասում ամառային արձակուրդներ էին։ 

Մյուս կողմից էլ, հնարավոր է, որ հեղինակի վրիպումն է թե՛ "երիտասարդը", թե՛ "ուսանողը", ու տղան առաջին մասի կնոջ որդին է։ Հակառակ դեպքում ոչ մի կապ չի մնում առաջին մասի հետ։ Մանավանդ որ առաջին մասում կինը կարծեմ միայն նախաճաշն էր ապահովում երեխաների, դպրոց տանելու մասին խոսք չկար։




> Գարնանը իրեն համոզում էր վերկենալ ու երեխաներին մի կերպ նախաճաշ տալ՝ իմանալով, որ գնալու էին դպրոց, ու ինքը կկարողանար նորից գալ ու անկողնու մեջ ընկել։

----------

Ուլուանա (26.06.2018)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ եմ կարծում, որ երկրորդ մասը կնոջ որդու տեսանկյունից է: «Երիտասարդ» բառը հեչ, հեղինակը, կարծում եմ, պարզապես պատանի է նկատի ունեցել: Իսկ թե ինչու չէր կարող ամուսինը լինել, Բարեկամն արդեն ցույց տվեց: Համարյա համոզված եմ, որ հեղինակն արտասահմանում ապրող ակումբցիներից է. ընդհանուր գրվածից էդ տպավորությունը ստացա: Ենթադրում եմ, որ երրորդ մասն էլ Սուրենի տեսանկյունից է լինելու: Հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալը: Ճիշտն ասած` կիսատության զգացողություն կա, ու երկրորդ մասն էդ զգացողությունը վերացնելու փոխարեն կարծես նույնիսկ ավելի է ուժեղացնում, որովհետև բացի էն ենթադրությունից, որ երկրորդ մասի հերոսը առաջին մասի հերոսուհու որդին է, ուրիշ կապ չկա երկու մասերի միջև: Ասենք, կարող էր տղան մոր հետ կապված ինչ-որ մտքեր ունենալ, կամ թեկուզ թռուցիկ ինչ-որ կերպ հիշատակվեին առաջին մասում գրվածից ինչ-որ պատառիկներ` որդու տեսանկյունից: Իսկ էսպես ոնց որ իրարից անկախ պատմություններ են, ու չի հասկացվում, թե հեղինակն ինչ է ցանկացել ցույց տալ դրանով:

Դեպրեսիան բավական լավ էր նկարագրված` իրական, շոշափելի: Բայց կարդալիս ուզում ես հասկանալ կնոջ դեպրեսիայի պատճառը, որը ոչ մի տեղ չի երևում պատմվածքում: Շարադրանքն, ինչպես շատերը նշեցին, պարզ էր, օրագրային ոճով ու դրա շնորհիվ էլ` մի տեսակ բնական, անպաճույճ, կարծես հեղինակը չի էլ փորձել հատուկ գեղարվեստականություն տալ: Բայց կարելի էր մի քիչ հղկել, որոշ մանր-մունր անճշտություններ ուղղել:

----------


## տեսիլք

> Տեսիլք ջան, Սուրենը դժվար լիներ, քանի որ
> 
> 
> Տղան էր չէր կարող լինել, քանի որ
> 
> 
> 
> Երիտասարդը ստացվում է որ ուսանող է, ոչ թե աշակերտ։ Բացի այդ, առաջին մասում ամառային արձակուրդներ էին։ 
> 
> Մյուս կողմից էլ, հնարավոր է, որ հեղինակի վրիպումն է թե՛ "երիտասարդը", թե՛ "ուսանողը", ու տղան առաջին մասի կնոջ որդին է։ Հակառակ դեպքում ոչ մի կապ չի մնում առաջին մասի հետ։ Մանավանդ որ առաջին մասում կինը կարծեմ միայն նախաճաշն էր ապահովում երեխաների, դպրոց տանելու մասին խոսք չկար։


Բարեկամ ջան, ժամանակը հնարավոր է թռիչքներ էր գործում. երկրորդ մասի տղան կարող էր լինել առաջին մասի Սուրենը վաղեմի տարիքում։ Դրա համար էի հորդորում, որ երկու պատառները հակառակ հերթականությամբ արժեր փորձել կարդալ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դեպրեսիան բավական լավ էր նկարագրված` իրական, շոշափելի: Բայց կարդալիս ուզում ես հասկանալ կնոջ դեպրեսիայի պատճառը, որը ոչ մի տեղ չի երևում պատմվածքում: Շարադրանքն, ինչպես շատերը նշեցին, պարզ էր, օրագրային ոճով ու դրա շնորհիվ էլ` մի տեսակ բնական, անպաճույճ, կարծես հեղինակը չի էլ փորձել հատուկ գեղարվեստականություն տալ: Բայց կարելի էր մի քիչ հղկել, որոշ մանր-մունր անճշտություններ ուղղել:


Ան, դեպրեսիան պատճառ չի ունենում  (այսինքն, տեսանելի, ակնհայտ պատճառ), ու հեղինակը շատ լավ ցույց ա տվել դա, որ էդ կինը պատճառ չունի երջանիկ չլինելու, բայց արի ու տես դեպրեսիա ունի։

Անկեղծ ասած, ինձ թվաց, թե էդ կինն ու երկրորդ մասի երիտասարդը նույն կերպարն են (կինը ջահել ժամանակ), բայց նորից նայեցի, շեշտվում ա, որ տղա ա։ Իմ տպավորությամբ պատանի ա, այսինքն կարար կնոջ տղան լիներ։ Ահագին հետաքրքիր կերպար ա՝ շփում փնտրող ու միևնույն ժամանակ շփումից խուսափող։ Ինչ֊որ տեղ նաև աուտիկ նշաններ կային (հաշվելը)։

Ինձ ահագին դուր էկան երկու մասերն էլ, բայց հատկապես առաջին մասը։ էնքա՜ն իրական ու սարսռացնող ձևով ա նկարագրվում դեպրեսիան։ Սպասում եմ երրորդ մասին։

Ու Ուլուանայի հետ համաձայն եմ. իրոք դրսում ապրող ակումբցիներից ա, որովհետև Հայաստանում «նախաճաշ» բառը գործածությունից դուրս ա էկել։

----------

Alphaone (26.06.2018), Sambitbaba (27.06.2018), Ծլնգ (30.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Հա, մի բան էլ։ Երիտասարդը կարա նաև ուսանող լինի, իսկ մոր՝ դասի տանելը զուտ մեքենայով դասի տանել, ոչ թե ձեռքից բռնած, որ փողոցը զգույշ անցնի։

----------


## Յոհաննես

Չեմ կարդացել,բայց Ալֆանա

----------


## Alphaone

> Չեմ կարդացել,բայց Ալֆանա


բախտավոր Ալֆային սենց առանց խուճուճների գրել կարողանար...

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չեմ կարդացել,բայց Ալֆանա


Մեջն ուրիշ մոլորակ չկա, չի կարա Ալֆան լինի

----------

Alphaone (26.06.2018), Ծլնգ (26.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Մեջն ուրիշ մոլորակ չկա, չի կարա Ալֆան լինի


Բյո'ւր, մի քիչ էլ դու խիղճ ունեցի  :LOL:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2018)

----------


## Alphaone

> Մեջն ուրիշ մոլորակ չկա, չի կարա Ալֆան լինի


էս ամենը հանգիստ կարար երրորդ մասում ուրիշ մոլորակ տեղափոխվել, բայց Ալֆան չի, ես դեռ պարապում եմ գործը ավելորդություններից մաքրել, մենակ միջուկը թողելու տեխնիկայի վրա, իսկ էստեղ էդ տեխնիկան յուրացված ա

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս ամենը հանգիստ կարար երրորդ մասում ուրիշ մոլորակ տեղափոխվել, բայց Ալֆան չի, ես դեռ պարապում եմ գործը ավելորդություններից մաքրել, մենակ միջուկը թողելու տեխնիկայի վրա, իսկ էստեղ էդ տեխնիկան յուրացված ա


Երրորդ մասում ուրիշ մոլորակ կա՞

----------


## Alphaone

> Երրորդ մասում ուրիշ մոլորակ կա՞





> էս ամենը հանգիստ կարար երրորդ մասում ուրիշ մոլորակ տեղափոխվել, *բայց Ալֆան չի, ես դեռ պարապում եմ գործը ավելորդություններից մաքրել, մենակ միջուկը թողելու տեխնիկայի վրա, իսկ էստեղ էդ տեխնիկան յուրացված ա*


Բյուր, գաղափար անգամ չունեմ, դեռ չեմ կարդացել երրորդ մասը ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, գաղափար անգամ չունեմ, դեռ չեմ կարդացել երրորդ մասը ))


Երրորդ մասը կարդու՞մ էլ են: Ես կարծում էի՝ էնտեղ մենակ պպզում են

----------

LisBeth (27.06.2018), Ծլնգ (27.06.2018)

----------


## Alphaone

> Երրորդ մասը կարդու՞մ էլ են: Ես կարծում էի՝ էնտեղ մենակ պպզում են


ա՜խ, հազիվ տեղ հասավ բառախաղը: Մտավախություններ կան, որ պատմվածքից դուրս երրորդ մասում կարա և ուրիշ մոլորակ լինի, էվոլյուցիոն ավելի վաղ շրջանում, ի դեպ: Բայց արդեն օֆֆտոպում եմ, հեսա կտուգանվեմ, հազար տարի ա օրինապահ քաղաքացի եմ ))

----------


## ivy

Էլ ով ինչ ունի ասելու. մի քանի ժամից դիմակը բացվելու է։

----------


## ivy

Հեղինակ` Ծլնգ ։)

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018), Արէա (28.06.2018), Բարեկամ (28.06.2018), Ծլնգ (28.06.2018), Նաիրուհի (30.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հեղինակ` Ծլնգ ։)


ու հլը վրաս էլ շառ էր անում  :LOL:

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2018), ivy (28.06.2018), Բարեկամ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> ու հլը վրաս էլ շառ էր անում


Շառ չէի անում, ուզում էի քեզ այս թեմա բերել․․․ հետաքրքիր էր կարծիքդ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շառ չէի անում, ուզում էի քեզ այս թեմա բերել․․․ հետաքրքիր էր կարծիքդ


Ի՞նչ ասեմ, ստացվեց  :LOL:  թե չէ ես էս թեմա մտնողը չէի

----------

Ծլնգ (28.06.2018)

----------


## Ծլնգ

Մինչև երրորդ մասը ստեղծագործողի անկյունում դնելը, մի երկու բառով ներկայացնեմ այն։ Նախ ասեմ, որ այս գործը «ձեռիցս փախավ», աիսինքն շատ բանով ինքն իրեն գրեց, իսկ ես միայն գրի առնողն էի, ու այսպիսի ուժգնությամբ սա առաջին անգամ էր մոտս։ Կարծում եմ, սա հավանաբար թեմաների ու դրանց լուսաբանելու նկատմամբ խանդավառությունիցս էր․․․ ի դեպ «էնթուզիազմ» բառի ստուգաբանությունը գալիս է հունարեն θεός՝ աստված, բառից, այսինքն կնշանակե՝ աստծո կողմից կառավարվող, աստվածահարված․․․ կրոնական թեմաները մի կողմ, այստեղ ահագին տեղին է, քանի որ հենց այդպես էլ զգացել եմ, ոնցոր ինչ-որ մեկը ինձնով գրեր այս գործը, ու սա ահագին նորություն էր ինձ համար՝ լավ իմաստով, բնականաբար։

Գործը ինքը հենված է երեք պատմությունների վրա․ ոչ թե մասերի, այլ հենց պատմությունների՝ story։ Այդ պատմությունները մասից մաս են անցնում, ու սրանց մասին, թե հետաքրքրություն լինի, ստեղծագործողի անկյունում կարող եմ ներկայացնել։ Այդ երեք պատմությունները ուղեղումս իրարից առանձին էին, ու պատրաստվում էի առանձին գործեր գրել դրանց հիման վրա։ Բայց ի վերջո որոշեցի համախմբել մեկի մեջ, ու կարծում եմ դրանով այդ պատմությունները շահել են։ Չնայած միգուցե մի օր հավես ունենամ առանձնացնել ու ավելի ընդլայնել այդ առանձին պատմությունները։

Այստեղ քննարկումներին հետևելով մոտս առաջացավ երրորդ մասի ալտերնատիվ տարբերակ։ Այնպես որ ստեղծագործողի անկյունում կբացեմ երկու տարբեր թեմաներ՝ գործի երկու տարբերակների համար։ Առաջին երկու մասերը նույնն են լինելու, ինչպես նաև ընդհանուր գործի անվանումը, բայց երկրորդ տարբերակի վերջին մասը լինելու է տեսահոլովակ (ոչ իմը) ու նկար (ոչ իմ նկարների իմ կողմից mashup)․ և երրորդ մսաերը ունեն իրարից տարբերվող անվանումներ։ Ինչ-որ տեղ ավանգարդային արվեստի գործ ստեղծելու ջիղ է մոտս երևի․ ուզում եմ ընթերցողին / ունկնդրին / դիտորդին մատուցել այս գործի նպատակի ինքնուրույն բացահայտելու հնարավորություն՝ տարբեր զգայարանների ներգործությամբ (անտաղանդ ֆոտոշոփությանս նկատմամբ, հուսով եմ, ներող կլինեք)։ Անվանումը դեռ չեմ ուզում բացել, ու թեմաները կստեղծեմ «դեռ անանուն, տ․ 1» ձևաչափով։ Մի քանի օր անց Այվիին կխնդրեմ, որ թեմաներին տա ընտրածս անվանումը։

Ի դեպ, առաջին երկու մասերի մասին․․․ այո, Բյուրի նման ինձ էլ է առաջին մասը շատ ավելի դուր եկել, քան երկրորդը։ Անկեղծ ասած գրելուց առաջ սպասում էի, որ առաջին մասը շատ ավելի դժվար կտրվեր, բայց եղավ հակառակը։ Ու եկրորդ մասի մեջ մի փոքր փոփոխություն եմ մտցրել՝ ավելացնելով երրորդ պարբերությանը, չնայած էլի այնքան էլ սրտովս չի։ Մնացածի մասին՝ ստեղծագործողի անկյունում։ Հա․․․ եթե դժվար չի, խնդրում եմ երկու տաբերակները իրար ետևից մի կլանեք, այլ արեք իրարից զատ․․․ ու երկու դեպքում էլ երրորդ մասին ձեզ նախապատրաստելու համար վերընթերցեք առաջին երկու մասերը, խնդրում եմ․․․ եթե իհարկե ժամանակներդ ներում է։ Հուսով եմ, որ գործն իրեն կարթարեցնի այդ ժամանակի նիվրաբերության դիմաց։

----------

Alphaone (28.06.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (28.06.2018), Բարեկամ (28.06.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Գործը ինքը հենված է երեք պատմությունների վրա․ ոչ թե մասերի, այլ հենց պատմությունների՝ story։ Այդ պատմությունները մասից մաս են անցնում, ու սրանց մասին, թե հետաքրքրություն լինի, ստեղծագործողի անկյունում կարող եմ ներկայացնել։ Այդ երեք պատմությունները ուղեղումս իրարից առանձին էին, ու պատրաստվում էի առանձին գործեր գրել դրանց հիման վրա։ Բայց ի վերջո որոշեցի համախմբել մեկի մեջ, ու կարծում եմ դրանով այդ պատմությունները շահել են։ Չնայած միգուցե մի օր հավես ունենամ առանձնացնել ու ավելի ընդլայնել այդ առանձին պատմությունները։


Հետաքրքիր ա, որովհետև երկրորդ պատմությունը լսել էի (բանավոր), ու համարյա համոզված էի, որ ստեղծագործության հեղինակը պատմությունն ինձ պատմած անձն ա։

Սպասենք, տեսնենք երրորդն ինչ ա  :Smile:  

Ընդհանրապես, ես հեչ չեմ սիրում, երբ արվեստի մեդիումները խառնում են իրար (որովհետև ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ մեկի որակը մյուսի հաշվին տուժում ա, բայց լիքը մարդիկ կարան հակառակն ապացուցեն), բայց ամեն դեպքում կսպասեմ երրորդ մասին  :Smile:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հետաքրքիր ա, որովհետև երկրորդ պատմությունը լսել էի (բանավոր), ու համարյա համոզված էի, որ ստեղծագործության հեղինակը պատմությունն ինձ պատմած անձն ա։
> 
> Սպասենք, տեսնենք երրորդն ինչ ա  
> 
> Ընդհանրապես, ես հեչ չեմ սիրում, երբ արվեստի մեդիումները խառնում են իրար (որովհետև ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ մեկի որակը մյուսի հաշվին տուժում ա, բայց լիքը մարդիկ կարան հակառակն ապացուցեն), բայց ամեն դեպքում կսպասեմ երրորդ մասին


պատմությունները մասերի հետ մեկը մեկի հարաբերակցության մեջ չեն  :Smile:  Առաջին մասը առաջին պատմությունն ա՝ կրճատ, երկորդ պատմությունը երրորդ մասի ռուս տատիկն ա, երրորդ պատմությունն էլ առաջի երկու մասերն են ու հենց բուն գործի իմաստը  :Smile:

----------

